# Preworkout drink?



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone using anything good?

Want something that's not going to be burning stupid amounts of calories, I want something that's going to help me gain muscle mass.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Anyone using anything good?
> 
> Want something that's not going to be burning stupid amounts of calories, I want something that's going to help me gain muscle mass.


why not a protein and oat shake preworkout mate.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pre or post work out?..


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

ldc_08 said:


> Pre or post work out?..


the op's title says "preworkout" drink so im assuming its preworkout.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tesco value energy drink :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Tesco value energy drink :thumb:


reminds me of when id have sainsburys bluebolt haah:cool2:


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

I did see. The next post suggest post as he's looking to gain muscle mass?.. Not the properties of a preworkout?!

To answer your question I've used both warrior rage and pharma freak recently - both good.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheers guys, I got a post workout shake in happy with, just could do with a boost before I start training, though something that will help with my bulk.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Water...if you need a pre workout stimulant to train your not cut out for this game imo


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a few good ones, Pharma Freak Ripped freak and BPI 1.M.R are awesome. Head over to our website or speak to us for some free info. Thanks Scott


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Cheers guys, I got a post workout shake in happy with, just could do with a boost before I start training, though something that will help with my bulk.


Check the Matrix Nutrition sub section mate! We're getting some awesome reviews on the sample giveaway! Looking forward to ordering myself some of this soon , love the pwo buzz!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Why not use one that stimulates the fck out of you (craze/hemo rage etc..) then have the most intense workout of your life to make you hungrier and replace those used calories with a hefty caloric meal afterwards!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Freezing cold cherry lucozade mate.


----------



## Hickling (Oct 14, 2013)

Razor 8 Blast powder, potent as ****, 80 servings for 24£ on dolphinfitness, can't go wrong, best quality for your money


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just ordered new pre wo from Arnolds range. Super excited!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

xtra strong coffee and 50g oats for me.

never liked any of supps i tried.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

ldc_08 said:


> I've used both warrior rage and pharma freak recently - both good.


Rage makes my head feel like it's about to implode!

I did get better workouts but seriously can't be doing with the head pains.


----------

